# Organ Donation



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

A rather morbid subject, but does Cyprus have a system for donating organs after death in the same way as UK and if so, what is it?


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

David_&_Letitia said:


> A rather morbid subject, but does Cyprus have a system for donating organs after death in the same way as UK and if so, what is it?


David, are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

southcoastlady said:


> David, are you trying to tell us something?




We rarely think or talk about our own mortality and the "what if..." situations which may arise when the unthinkable actually happens. It strikes me there are threads about what to do with our monetary assets but nothing that I know of about the lives that may benefit from the demise of our physical bodies.

Letitia and I each know each other's wishes, including this rather morbid subject, but unlike the UK, I have never seen anything in Cyprus regarding organ donation. If it's possible to hold a donor registration card, for example, I would certainly wish to avail ourselves of them...


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Looks like it is possible....


http://www.moh.gov.cy/MOH/MOH.nsf/All/0BEFE5176E478AFDC2257BD50033C200/$file/REGISTRATION.pdf

mmm the link doesn't seem to want to open....I just googled "Cyprus Organ Donation"


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Hudswell said:


> Looks like it is possible....
> 
> 
> http://www.moh.gov.cy/MOH/MOH.nsf/All/0BEFE5176E478AFDC2257BD50033C200/$file/REGISTRATION.pdf
> ...


Many thanks Hudswell - got it!

It appears that you fill out this simple form and send it to the Ministry of Health which will register your wishes and send a hard copy reply acknowledging this. Although it's supposed to be possible to submit the form electronically, that link doesn't work either.

It's also interesting to note that under Cyprus law, regardless of the wishes of the potential donor, the Next of Kin must give their consent before any organs are removed. That seems to negate the whole registration process!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

This is obviously a serious topic but I couldn't help being reminded about a sketch from Not The Nine O'Clock News ...

*Doctor: I've got your results back from the lab, and you have the highest level of cholesterol they've ever seen.

Man: Oh.

Doctor: I know this is premature, but when you die, would you consider leaving your body to me?

Man: Well, obviously, if I can be of any help. For research purposes?

Doctor: No, I want to hang you in the garden so the blue-tits can peck at you.*

Gallows humour ...


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> This is obviously a serious topic but I couldn't help being reminded about a sketch from Not The Nine O'Clock News ...
> 
> *Doctor: I've got your results back from the lab, and you have the highest level of cholesterol they've ever seen.
> 
> ...


You are right, hardly something to joke about


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

"Solemnity is not the answer, any more than witless and irresponsible frivolity is. I think our best chance lies in humor, which in this case means a wry acceptance of our predicament. We don't have to like it but we can at least recognize its ridiculous aspects, one of which is ourselves."

Ogden Nash


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Anders, It must be being so happy that keeps you going.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Anders, It must be being so happy that keeps you going.
> 
> Pete


I am a very happy guy Pete, no worries. But as you know some of the Brit humor don't go well with me , because of poor language skills. But I have seen to many people die waiting for organs to think is is something to joke about.

But as said I enjoy the life, nice weather and all Cypriot friends in the village. So don't worry


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Just to prove I can be serious for a moment ...

Cyprus tops living donor list - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> I am a very happy guy Pete, no worries. But as you know some of the Brit humor don't go well with me , because of poor language skills. But I have seen to many people die waiting for organs to think is is something to joke about.
> 
> But as said I enjoy the life, nice weather and all Cypriot friends in the village. So don't worry


Quite frankly, I don't care whether the 'Brit' sense of humour goes well with you or not. But I don't see that we should be apologising for it - especially to a 'Swede' with so many Cypriot friends - who I am sure also have a sense of humour.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> Quite frankly, I don't care whether the 'Brit' sense of humour goes well with you or not. But I don't see that we should be apologising for it - especially to a 'Swede' with so many Cypriot friends - who I am sure also have a sense of humour.


Ann, what do you have against Swedes? And who has asked you to apologize? For sure not me.

Yes I have a lot of Cypriot friends, we live in Cyprus, and I am proud of it. But also Russians, here is quite a big group, and with a Russian wife it is quite normal.

I am sure the Cypriots have a sense of humor also, but like me they probably have problems to express it in English. 

The group of Brit friends are smaller but dear. The reason is probably that we don't hang in the bars and restaurants, but that is the way we have chosen to live our life


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Just to prove I can be serious for a moment ...
> 
> Cyprus tops living donor list - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


Now that's spooky that it should be in the paper today, after asking the question just last night!

Maybe Ann was half right in that someone's trying to tell *me* something!


----------

